
The world's first biodegradable performance dress shirt - juliansamarjiev
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dulo/dulo-sustainable-performance-dress-shirts?ref=8qwzzc
======
juliansamarjiev
Here for any questions about launching a business, or more specifically an
apparel business as a developer.

